# New idea for 100mm filter holders



## ahsanford (Aug 29, 2016)

Saw this on Petapixel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=m6sKa4C0QiE

Seems super gadgety and I wonder if we'll be shoe-horned into their filters to work best with this (especially the CPL adjuster). And using wood in the design does not inspire confidence that this will be cheap, and stacking all these 'vaults' and sleeves has me (as always) wondering how they have solved geometry as it pertains to UWA shooting without vignetting.

- A


----------

